# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  من مواقف سليمان بن يسار

## على قابيل

*خرج من المدينة حاجا ومعه رفيق له حتى نزلا بالأبواء فقام رفيقه وأخذ السفرة وانطلق إلى السوق ليبتاع شيئا وجلس سليمان في الخيمة وكان من أجمل الناس وجها وأورعهم فبصرت به أعرابية من قلة الجبل وانحدرت إليه حتى وقفت بين يديه وعليها البرقع والقفازان فأسفرت عن وجه لها كأنه فلقة قمر وقالت أهنئني فظن أنها تريد طعاما فقام إلى فضلة السفرة ليعطيها فقالت لست أريد هذا إنما أريد ما يكون من الرجل إلى أهله فقال جهزك إلى إبليس ثم وضع رأسه بين ركبتيه وأخذ في النحيب فلم يزل يبكي فلما رأت منه ذلك سدلت البرقع على وجهها وانصرفت راجعة حتى بلغت أهلها وجاء رفيقه فرآه وقد انتفخت عيناه من البكاء وانقطع حلقه فقال ما يبكيك قال خير ذكرت صبيتي قال لا والله إلا أن لك قصة إنما عهدك بصبيتك منذ ثلاث أو نحوها فلم يزل به حتى أخبره خبر الأعرابية فوضع رفيقه السفرة وجعل يبكي بكاء شديدا فقال سليمان وأنت ما يبكيك قال أنا أحق بالبكاء منك لأني أخشى أن لو كنت مكانك لما صبرت عنها فلم يزالا يبكيان فلما انتهى سليمان إلى مكة فسعى وطاف ثم أتى الحجر فاحتبى بثوبه فأخذته عينه فنام وإذا رجل وسيم طوال له شارة حسنة ورائحة طيبة فقال له سليمان رحمك الله من أنت قال له أنا يوسف قال يوسف الصديق قال نعم قال إن في شأنك وشأن امرأة العزيز لعجبا فقال له يوسف شأنك وشأن صاحبة الأبواء أعجب 
*

----------

